# Snow Goat



## wheelman21 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Forum,

I'm new here, so please excuse my n00bness. I know there are a few threads around here about the goat in the snow, but none of them really give me the info I need. So I just want to ask a few questions to the folks here who drive thier GTO in the snow. All answers are truly appreciated. Thanks.

1) Do you drive a 5.7 or 6.0?
2) Do you have a auto or manual?
3) How much snow have you/do you drive in?
4) Do you have to climb any hills?
5) If so, how steep (very, kinda, not very)?
6) If so, curvy or strait shot up the grade?
7) Is it hard to control with appropriate snow tires?
8) Does the traction control help at all?
9) Number of years driving experience?
10) Have you ever put the goat in the ditch, in the snow?

Thanks again folks, I really appreciate it. I would really like to get a GTO, but I need to know more about it snow-ability. :seeya:


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Love my goat, but if I had to drive it in inclement weather, much less the snow I think I'd cry. I would problably buy an AWD performance car from audi, mitsubishi, or subaru...those could rust and it wouldn't bother me so much. Not the info you requested, but my .02.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

wheelman21 said:


> Hey Forum,
> 
> I'm new here, so please excuse my n00bness. I know there are a few threads around here about the goat in the snow, but none of them really give me the info I need. So I just want to ask a few questions to the folks here who drive thier GTO in the snow. All answers are truly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


1-5.7
2-M6
3-lots
4-moderate hills
5-curvy
6-not to bad in the snow
7-T/C does not help much at all.
8-6 years in snow with rear wheel drivers.
9-never.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

1) Do you drive a 5.7 or 6.0? 
6.0
2) Do you have a auto or manual? 
Manual
3) How much snow have you/do you drive in? 
Driven on ice, and up to 6 inches of snow
4) Do you have to climb any hills? 
Yes
5) If so, how steep (very, kinda, not very)? 
None that I'd say are "bad"
6) If so, curvy or strait shot up the grade? 
Straight
7) Is it hard to control with appropriate snow tires? 
I put Blizzaks on this year and it's a night & day difference. They rock!
8) Does the traction control help at all? 
To a point, I just start in 2nd and don't have a problem
9) Number of years driving experience?
Going on 13 now, 5 of which were in Michigan/Ontario
10) Have you ever put the goat in the ditch, in the snow?
No

On a side note, don't put weight in the back... makes it swing around on ya.


----------



## wheelman21 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanks, and keep'em coming!*

Hey, thanks to all of you who have already responded! Your info is a great help. Keep'em coming boys! 

P.S. Feel free to add any side notes that you may feel are helpful.


----------



## SHOoff91 (Dec 6, 2006)

This is my second winter in Alaska (moved here from California) and I have had no problems at all with the GTO in the snow. There are times I think it actually handles better than my old Taurus in the snow and ice. Just my 2 cents anyway!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

1) Do you drive a 5.7 or 6.0?
5.7
2) Do you have a auto or manual?
M
3) How much snow have you/do you drive in?
As much as 6" to 8"
4) Do you have to climb any hills?
Yes
5) If so, how steep (very, kinda, not very)?
Medium
6) If so, curvy or strait shot up the grade?
Both
7) Is it hard to control with appropriate snow tires?
No, I have Blizzaks and do not fool around on snow and ice in traffic.
8) Does the traction control help at all?
I think it helps once you are moving by reducing the effect of sudden throttel inputs
9) Number of years driving experience?
38 in the Great lakes area, Idaho, and New Mexico.
10) Have you ever put the goat in the ditch, in the snow?
No just a Saab once in Idaho.
Side note. With winter tires the GTO is very user friendly in the snow. For one thing the front wheels are not tasked to do everything like turn and accelerate at once. I also learned to drive with rear wheel drive.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't be afraid to drive a rear wheel drive car in the snow. With modern snow tires like Blizzak WS50's the GTO is excellent in snow up to about 6-8 inches depending on density of said white stuff. The GTO doesn't have a lot of road clearance and will begin to float if the snow is deep enough. Of course you might want to think about getting off the road and letting the DOT guys clean up if it's that deep.

I had Blizzaks on my 05 M6 and I could accelerate, brake, and turn with confidence. In fact, I would look forward to snow storms. The GTO was so easy to drift through low speed turns, it was a blast. Use the steering wheel and throttle to turn on a dime. Of course, don't play unless the road is empty.

The car will handle moderate hills even from a stop and is very well behaved with top notch winter tires. With summer tires or the OEM tires, you will be a danger to yourself and others.

And regardless of some opinions expressed here, the traction control and ABS work to help you maintain control.

Actually, I heard that the 04's had a more aggressive/crude traction control but it was modified to be more smooth on the 05's/06's. Mine was as smooth as any traction control I've ever experienced.

If you like the car, buy it. It will do fine in any reasonable amount of snow or ice.


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

I've tried to drive mine in the snow once this winter. I got stuck pulling out of the parking spot and had to dig myself back in. 

Has anybody else had much luck on snow with the factory "summer only" tires that come with 18" wheels? I think they are my biggest problem, but I'm not buying new tires just for the winter. I'll stick to my old car for the snow, but I miss driving the goat so much. 

I really don't want to drive it anywhere special, just around the block or a big parking lot to get my fix ... but I also don't want to get stuck while doing it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the stock BF's and this is my second wisconsin winter. I love driving the goat in the snow. If you ask me it's all about experience.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I have the stock BF's and this is my second wisconsin winter. I love driving the goat in the snow. If you ask me it's all about experience.


:agree Sperience is the key for almost anything,I dont drive mine in wet weather or snow do to salt,brine,and sinter[?the little rocks and stuff but have always drove RWD vehicles in the snow.I think riding ATVs in the snow helps with the experience factor also.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

1) Do you drive a 5.7 or 6.0?
5.7
2) Do you have a auto or manual?
M6
3) How much snow have you/do you drive in?
6-8" a couple of times. 
4) Do you have to climb any hills?
few
5) If so, how steep (very, kinda, not very)?
My driveway is pretty steep and getting into the garage can be a challenge, but then again, I'm trying to thread a needle here; 8 foot hole- garage on one side, wife's new Suburban on the other, I'm trying not to have to fix any of the three of them.
6) If so, curvy or strait shot up the grade?
straight
7) Is it hard to control with appropriate snow tires?
For the most part its great in the snow with the Blizzaks. Gotta play in the snow once in a while and if its not too dry they let you donut pretty well. Haven't been able to drift too long though.
8) Does the traction control help at all?
Cuts in about right for me. Can get a little slip without the nanny then it cuts in and brings things under control.
9) Number of years driving experience?
25, Minnesota and Wisconsin.
10) Have you ever put the goat in the ditch, in the snow?
Goat no, first snowfall I had the car, 6+", stock tires=recipe for disaster. First rolling corner and I'm sideways, 5 or 6 fishes and I was back in control. Echoing someone else, NEVER weight the rear unless you like swinging like a pendulum. Get the Goat, the only thing you will regret is not being able to keep it clean like it deserves.


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

live on Canadian border, 04 GTO runs better than the other rear drive cars I had a zillion years ago, but w/o snow tires watch out, and oh, I'm, on 4th battery because its so cold and the thing eats electric somewhere, so unless I drive it every couple days battery dies, dealer can not fix, just replaces batteries (which is a pain to carry jumpers)...:seeya:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tires are very important, if you know how to drive a RWD in the snow it's easy. Just use common sense and remember these are heavy cars that have momentum. If you want to add weight for traction put it on the floor in the back seat, this will center the center of gravity better ( less pendulum)
The stock 18" Potenzas lose traction on spit, snow forget it.:willy:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had the Blizzaks through some snow and a nasty ice storm. They make a world of difference in bad conditions, but I can't wait to get some summer tires back on.


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

> The stock 18" Potenzas lose traction on spit, snow forget it.


No kidding. I know how to drive rwd on snow, I grew up that way. I took the goat out to a parking lot last night to try them out again. I would start from a stop using only my clutch and I still spun the tires, there's no way that the stock 18"s are anywhere near practical in the snow. If I had to get somewhere I could, but there is no way I could get going fast enough for things like a pulling onto a busy road from a stop sign. Maybe I've just burned too much tread off my tires.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

The stock Bridgestones turn to hockey pucks when it gets below 35* outside. I'll spin on dry pavement with the T/C on not even trying. It's like driving on bias ply F70/14's.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21556


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21556


That's my Bridgestones in the rain:willy:


----------



## Red Devil (Dec 31, 2006)

HEY!
That´s a wonderfull video clip! And shows the main reason that you´r allowed to have studded tyres in Sweden. My virgin tour with my new GTO was a 160 miles trip from the dealer in a snow storm. With real wintertyres I had no problem at all and I rate the GTO winter performance above a lot of rwd cars. For instance it feels much better than my Mustang GT with the sam sort of tyres. If you are not allowed to have studded tyres try to get Michelin X-ice or Nokian Hakka if you are in a part thats got a long period of winter.
Regards Tomas


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My dad has nokian tires on his silverado. He loves them to death. (made in sweden.):cheers


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

For whatever reason my car brake just shaked when I was stopping on the snow. It was weird because the car was shaking tryin to stop I guess that means the store tires are bad for snow and the brake couldnt handle it?

Anyone had that happen before?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap... Thats this new invention called ABS.:willy: :willy: I think its going to revolutionize the industry.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

HA! that makes alot of sense now that I think about it. Just never thought it would shake that hard and plus the fact the car just didnt stop made me think there wsa something wrong.


----------

